
LInQer Ports .NET LINQ to JavaScript - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/13495-linqer-ports-net-linq-to-javascript.html
======
Siderite
Thanks for the article. Note that join is now implemented together with a lot
of other options.

